# Red string on guppy



## ChadS (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a guppy and it has a weird red string on it. Does anyone know what this is? Also,is this a male or female if you can tell? The string started as barely coming out,so I thought it was normal,but I came back 15 minutes later and it was like the picture!


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

LOL I'm pretty sure your fish is discarding waste(poop).


----------

